# Anchor man



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Anyone see the new Will Ferrel flick "Anchorman, the legend of Ron Burgandy"? 
If not, YOU MUST GO SEE IT NOW!  
Friggin' hilarious.


----------

